# Biotherm or Shiseido Pureness?



## ChloePuff (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm going to start a new skincare regimen, but can't decide between Biotherm and Shiseido. Both have a mattifying moisturizer, which is what I am most concerned with. Also, I don't want products with harsh chemicals. Any suggestions? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Sereia (Sep 6, 2006)

I never tried Shiseido, although I have hear itis very good, but I just LOVE Biotherm to death! My skin is a combo and I love the effect it has on my skin! I think I never tried the moiturizer you are talking about, but the products I use from Biotherm are really good!


----------



## korina981 (Sep 6, 2006)

I LOVE Biotherm stuff. The other one i think is too pricey for me personally


----------



## cookie-chick (Sep 7, 2006)

Biotherm is AWESOME!! All their products have a nice smell and it's not rough on the skin either... Go for Biotherm, it's the best and it's not as expensive as others.


----------



## ChloePuff (Sep 7, 2006)

Yay, thanks for the responses! Which Biotherm products do you like best? I agree the prices are really reasonable... I think I will try it. I'll probably buy one of the sets. The moisturizer I was talking about is called "Biopur Melting Moisturizing Matifying for Combination/Oily Skin".


----------



## korina981 (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ChloePuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay, thanks for the responses! Which Biotherm products do you like best? I agree the prices are really reasonable... I think I will try it. I'll probably buy one of the sets. The moisturizer I was talking about is called "Biopur Melting Moisturizing Matifying for Combination/Oily Skin". I love the Biotherm Pure Bright line. I use their polishing cleanser and toner.


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 7, 2006)

never used that line but i like biotherm.


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you able to get samples of both lots of products and then see which one you like best from the samples?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 7, 2006)

biotherm has awsome stuff and awsome makeup too.


----------



## Sophia (Sep 7, 2006)

Try Biotherm! The Aquasourse Non Stop for combo oily skins is perfect!!


----------



## Sereia (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try Biotherm! The Aquasourse Non Stop for combo oily skins is perfect!! That's what I use! LOVE it


----------



## pieced (Sep 7, 2006)

I have oily and acne prone skin, and I've tried both Biotherm and Shiseido, and Shiseido beat Biotherm with anyproblems. My skin broke out and teh oily was not under control, and I Shiseido was wonderful, it was in a gel formula, and it didn't break me out, and gave me a very matte finish on my skin...


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sereia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's what I use! LOVE it I third this!
Biotherm has lots of great stuff...plus, the price is much more cheaper than Shiseido.


----------



## ChloePuff (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks again for all the great responses! I was pretty set on Biotherm until I read pieced's response. But I'm totally bought over by Biotherm's website and marketing. They make their products sound SO good!!! I'll will try to get samples first, but I'm really anxious to try the Source Therapie Superactiv Skin Perfecting Serum...


----------



## jessimau (Sep 8, 2006)

If you're oily, Source Therapie might be all you need as a moisturizer (aside from SPF, of course). If you have trouble with breakouts, I recommend Biotherm's Acnopur cleanser. It's not too harsh at all...I can use it and I have dry skin.

Full disclosure: I used to sell Biotherm, for about 6 months. I was recruited because I was such an enthusiastic customer.


----------



## ChloePuff (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jessimau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you're oily, Source Therapie might be all you need as a moisturizer (aside from SPF, of course). If you have trouble with breakouts, I recommend Biotherm's Acnopur cleanser. It's not too harsh at all...I can use it and I have dry skin.
Full disclosure: I used to sell Biotherm, for about 6 months. I was recruited because I was such an enthusiastic customer.

Haha I actually thought briefly about working there because I want to try pretty much ALL of the products. Too many choices!! I got some Biotherm product samples today and Biotherm products seem to have more benefits than the Pureness line so I think I'm going to go with the Biotherm. Thanks for the advice everybody. No matter what I definitely want the Source Therapie.


----------

